# Any Factory Outlets??



## hyde (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey friends can somebody tell me where can i find Factory Outlets for

ADIDAS
NIKE
REEBOK
WRANGLER
LEVIS
SPYKAR

and other Brands?

in MUMBAI


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 21, 2008)

in all metros and some large cities, and of course in most places in US and Europe...!! be specific dude..!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

Where do you live??


----------



## sai_cool (Jan 21, 2008)

in chennai there is one for van heusen, spykar, levis and pepe in vadapalani


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

If you live in Bangalore, come to Marathalli. You will get all these factory outlets and a lot more.


----------



## hyde (Jan 23, 2008)

I am really sorry guys. I meant in mumbai...India.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 23, 2008)

In Borivali (west) near factory lane you have a factory outlet of Reebok


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 17, 2008)

sai_cool said:


> in chennai there is one for van heusen, spykar, levis and pepe in vadapalani


  cld u point out the address or some land mark were tis can be got in VADAPalani..? it will be cheap right than we get in other shops normal..
thnks


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2008)

IN thane near Majiwada crossing, just under the flyover, a Reebock factory outlet is present. In stretch of GhodBunder road(Thane) thesre is a factory outlet of spykar( they claim).
May be people from Juhu, bandra and lower parel can help u.....


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 17, 2008)

> in all metros and some large cities, and of course in most places in US and Europe


hey prasad_den..whr in NJ, US exactly ?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2008)

Near Lower Parel.


----------



## stannaren (Feb 6, 2009)

hello friends 

i want to buy nike stuffs in chennai

can u temme where i can buy those stuffs cheaper in chennai...

plz help me frndz


----------

